# Interesting Psychologist word find



## Xuphor (Oct 31, 2011)

The first three *adjectives* describe you. Don't post things like "But", "oil", "plop" etc.
Words that are ok are things that fit one of these phrases:

"You are a ____."
or
"You are very _____."










First three words I saw:
Beautiful
Bad
...Whore (damnit)


----------



## junkerde (Oct 31, 2011)

broken, beatiful, flesh = sexual intimacy


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 31, 2011)

Broke
+
Pretty
+
Whore
=
Me becoming a porn star~!!!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 31, 2011)

Fat
But
Sad


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 31, 2011)

SinHarvest24 said:


> Fat
> But
> Sad



But isn't an adjective, find another to replace it. You're looking for adjectives only.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 31, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/284450-physiological-word-search/

Similar but different. 

The first three words I found on this one were:
ply 
funny
plop


I think I like the other one better.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 31, 2011)

Damn you X,
Your making it very clear to me that I am a natural born Porn Star.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 31, 2011)

Oil, broken, mug.

THANK YOU SCIENCE!


----------



## jargus (Oct 31, 2011)

funny
broke
whore


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 31, 2011)

Pretty + Beautiful + Bad

And I'm a guy 

edit: does it have to be an adjective?


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 31, 2011)

p1ngpong said:


> Oil, broken, mug.
> 
> THANK YOU SCIENCE!



Oil and mug aren't adjectives, they don't count. "You are very oil" makes no since. Now if it were "oily", that'd make sense, and be hot.

@s4 - WTF, people. Stop posting non-adjectives. It makes no sense.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 31, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> > Fat
> ...


Oh yeah....that's what it says, my bad.


Then i guess it would be

Fat
Sad
Funny


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 31, 2011)

Vulpes, you too? Of all the people here, I'd think you'd be smart enough to know that only adjectives count. How does "You are plop" or "You are very plop" make any since?

@s4 - Yes, see this post for why.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 31, 2011)

EDIT: The instructions didn't say adjectives. They just said "the first three words".
You added the adjective part.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 31, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> EDIT: The instructions didn't say adjectives. They just said "the first three words".
> You added the adjective part.



Ok then, *I'd have thought you'd have enough logical sense to know that "plop" can't be used to describe(the exact word they use) anything.*

or

*I'd have though you'd be smart enough to know that a word that "describes"(again, the exact word they use) a noun (the person in this case) is defined as a adjective.*

Take your pick.


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 31, 2011)

FAT (I am fat)
WHORE (WTF)
BROKEN (broken?)


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 31, 2011)

funny
lovely
bad


I also saw uhr (german for clock/time), but I think that doesn't count.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 31, 2011)

It really seems to me that you're taking this far too seriously. 
(Which is exactly why I put my version of this thread in the EoF. It shouldn't be taken seriously.)


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 31, 2011)

Sol
Funny
Whore


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 31, 2011)

Everybody's a whore


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 31, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> It really seems to me that you're taking this far too seriously.
> (Which is exactly why I put my version of this thread in the EoF. It shouldn't be taken seriously.)



Considering these things are real (I had to do one today at my psychologist), it should be taken seriously imo.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 31, 2011)

So should I take a plop in a broken mug of oil or what?



?_______?


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 31, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > It really seems to me that you're taking this far too seriously.
> ...


So... does that mean..... I really am a Whore?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 31, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> (I had to do one today at my psychologist)




Why are you seeing a psychologist?


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 31, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > (I had to do one today at my psychologist)
> ...



Not really your business (not willing to share either), I was just pointing out the fact these are very real things.

@ninten - It might just mean you're perverted.... Which definately fits me.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 31, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> > Xuphor said:
> ...




Ahem. You put that out there. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 31, 2011)

Lots of people see psychologists. 
I had three of them when I was young. 
None of them figured me out.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 31, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:


> Ahem. You put that out there. Keep that in mind.





AHEM, Again, it was to proove these are real and to be taken seriously, which was in reply to Vulpes saying NOT to take them seriously.

@Vulpes - I can relate.....


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 31, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Lots of people see psychologists.
> I had three of them when I was young.
> None of them figured me out.



Meh, I always had those "school counselors/psychologists". They never really gave me a reason as to why they needed to see me every week though.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 31, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> AHEM, Again, it was to proove these are real and to be taken seriously



a) That would not be regarded as definite proof that it is real...

b) The unconscious works in mysterious ways...


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 31, 2011)

Funny
Beautiful
Bald


Not too sure about that last one.


----------



## Magmorph (Oct 31, 2011)

I wouldn't say I'm nice, funny or a whore but who am I to argue with the internet?


----------



## awssk8er (Oct 31, 2011)

1) Funny - Pretty much everyone I know thinks I'm funny.
2) Broke - Financially wise? No.... Emotionally?... No....
3) Pretty - I don't think so, but I get a good amount of girls that say I'm attractive. 

This is one of the reasons why I dislike psychology... finding words in a word find that have a chance of describing you is just plain bullshit. Anyone could have made this.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 31, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> Meh, I always had those "school counselors/psychologists". They never really gave me a reason as to why they needed to see me every week though.



Not quite the same. I was taken to these doctors about twice a week for 1 hour sessions on and off through my teenage years. 
I was kind of dark-minded and a compulsive liar. Mom thought I was crazy. 
But no, just unstable and emotional: aka, a teenager.


----------



## Hakoda (Oct 31, 2011)

Whore
Funny
Broke


----------



## Snailface (Oct 31, 2011)

Gab, pal, and fun.

Sounds like words that would appeal to a sociable person, which I am not.

Lies!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 31, 2011)

Apparently, I'm a funny fat whore.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 31, 2011)

Whore ape fat. I already knew what I was though.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 31, 2011)

come on psychologists... why no weeaboo in the puzzle...!! ಠ益ಠ



Spoiler


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 31, 2011)

Okay, now tell me what the first three words you see in this jumble are:

h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w
o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h
r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o
e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r
w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e
h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w
o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h
r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o
e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r
w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e
h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w
o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h
r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o
e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r
w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e


----------



## JsdMaNintendo (Oct 31, 2011)

Fat
Bad
Lad
"Man, he's one bad lad! I wouldn't recommend messing with him! He's fat, so he's naturally bad and can kick your rumpus across the playground. Approach him at your own risk."


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 31, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Okay, now tell me what the first three words you see in this jumble are:
> 
> h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w
> o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h
> ...


hore
whore
ew


----------



## Magmorph (Oct 31, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Okay, now tell me what the first three words you see in this jumble are:
> 
> h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w
> o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h
> ...


I got whore, whore and Oreo (diagonally).


----------



## Antoni-YO! (Oct 31, 2011)

Fat Whore Gun. So I obviously am a gun that can shoot Fat Whores as bullets
OR I shoot fat whores for a living
OOORRR I'm literately a fat whore that happens to be a gun.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 31, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Okay, now tell me what the first three words you see in this jumble are:
> 
> h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w
> o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h o r e w h
> ...


Whore, ore, and who.


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 31, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, I always had those "school counselors/psychologists". They never really gave me a reason as to why they needed to see me every week though.
> ...



I know not to say our experiences were similar, but I think they brought me in for the reasons you listed.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 31, 2011)

Well the experiences probably were pretty similar. The only real difference was the doctors. Mine weren't paid by the school district. 
Mom even went out of her way to find a Christian Psychologist to try and get THE DEVIL out of me. 
The guy was a nutter.


----------



## purplesludge (Oct 31, 2011)

lovely funny broken


----------



## 6HyPeR9 (Oct 31, 2011)

love
broken
funny


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Oct 31, 2011)

Cab
Love
Pat

Were they supposed to have nouns and verbs/names in there?


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 31, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Cab
> Love
> Pat
> 
> Were they supposed to have nouns and verbs/names in there?



I know love is supposed to be lovely.
It's a word jumble, there's bound to be tons of words not intented to show up.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 31, 2011)

Lovely:um okay(I am guy okay maybe it means handsome?).
Fat:Aw
Funny:Kinda describes me hehe.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 31, 2011)

beautiful
broken
bad

Lots of B's
Very... interesting...


----------



## Balee56 (Oct 31, 2011)

ok
epic
lovely


----------



## misticknight (Oct 31, 2011)

i got fat bad epic


----------



## haflore (Oct 31, 2011)

What the...I got bad, nice, epic.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 31, 2011)

Sad.
Broken.
Fool.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 31, 2011)

sad
pretty
beautiful

...


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 31, 2011)

Lovely
Fat
Bad

Who are you and who do you work for?


----------



## Frank Cadena (Oct 31, 2011)

Fat, Lovely and Nice. I can get the Nice part since that pretty much sums me up but Lovely? Hmmm.... and I know I'm not fat because I am pretty skinny. Maybe it means I have body image issues? I dunno...


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Oct 31, 2011)

Whore fool funny...


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 31, 2011)

so I guess I'm a "Physiological find a"


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 31, 2011)

Can someone please explain to me how the heck this word search thing is "_physiological?_"



ON TOPIC:
First three words I saw were "fool," "funny" and "broke."

But considering the astronomical debt I've incurred, I like to think I'm "fukbroke."


----------



## alidsl (Oct 31, 2011)

Bad
Lad 
Lovely


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Oct 31, 2011)

Fat, bi, ok

Well that's just oxymoronic...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 31, 2011)

Densetsu: Considering the fact that every one of these word searches I've seen have been labelled "physiological", I was hoping you could explain that to me.


----------



## Daidude (Oct 31, 2011)

Funny, Broke, fat? 


The first two are right but i'm actually quite skinny (but not at all anorexic )


----------



## Osaka (Oct 31, 2011)

I got beautiful, whore (wth? :< ) and funny. I don't think I liked this thing. not at all O:


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 31, 2011)

Densetsu said:


> Can someone please explain to me how the heck this word search thing is "_physiological?_"


because nobody can see the difference betwen _physiological _and _psychological_
or it's just that everybody has dislepsia


----------



## tijntje_7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Beautiful broken fool.
What?


----------



## EyeZ (Oct 31, 2011)

So according to this I'm a funny, broken whore D:


----------



## amptor (Oct 31, 2011)

For the Brits on this forum:

Lovelys (word used to describe at least semi desirable women in the UK)


----------



## Sterling (Oct 31, 2011)

Broken, Beautiful, Fun

There is something I'm missing here. Is there a place to look up the results?


----------



## Osaka (Oct 31, 2011)

Sterling said:


> Broken, Beautiful, Fun
> 
> There is something I'm missing here. Is there a place to look up the results?


http://dictionary.reference.com/


----------



## PixlCrushr (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm a beautiful sad whore. Knew it.

-Pixl


----------



## Gahars (Oct 31, 2011)

Pretty
Beautiful
Tuba

Alright, I know the first two aren't right, and I'm mostly positive about the last.


----------



## kevan (Oct 31, 2011)

Whore - Definitely not me.
Funn - Yeah around my friends I am pretty funny.
Beautiful - Well I'm a guy so that kind of thing doesn't apply.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 31, 2011)

I suck at word-searches so I didn't find anything.


----------



## kevan (Oct 31, 2011)

soulx said:


> I suck at word-searches so I didn't find anything.


Wait serious?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 31, 2011)

Wtf is this shit.
Fat
Lovely
Whore

Fat??!??!?! Im fucking underweight proving this is bullshit.
Lovely? Again I'm not exactly lovely I would say more charming.
Whore?!?!?!? Whoreness only applies to females if your a male who sleeps with many women then you're just fucking awesome.

I doubt this is even real probably just one of those things random people make and insert words into to post on tumblr or facebook.


----------



## kevan (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah this is shit ._.
I don't even associate with whores and I got it. (And I'm a guy as well)


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 31, 2011)

I really want to make one of these that are just full of bad adjectives and nothing else.

I got funny, beautiful, and broken. Which is kind of funny considering all three of these words are subjective


----------

